# Lizness Recall



## pukka (Nov 28, 2004)

I'm heard from the rep (friend) that sells linzess that the FDA is reviews Linzess for 7 deaths, 85 hospitalization and 16 disabilities. She knows I take it, so she wanted me to know. I love Linzess and now I'm worried.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Info:

*'Possible Linzess Recall By FDA Suggested By Phase Five Research Analyst Report, Which Has Become A Bit Of A Mystery'*

http://www.drug-injury.com/druginjurycom/2016/04/possible-linzess-drug-recall-fda-april-2016-phase-five-research-reports-safey-issues.html


----------



## pukka (Nov 28, 2004)

Has everyone stop taking it already, am I late? If you stopped taking it, what are you using in its place. I had just got my refill filled when I heard about it.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Sorry, I don't know, I don't take it.

I take this (click on below link to read):

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/239065-finally-a-product-i-can-recommend/


----------



## Patrick ibs c (Mar 5, 2016)

wow i didnt know liznesss killed 7 people !!


----------



## bb6041 (Jun 8, 2016)

I saw my Gastroenterologist yesterday and he is still prescribing it.


----------



## pukka (Nov 28, 2004)

Thanks, I have stop for now until further notice. I am tracking FDA. Gov for updates.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

bb6041 said:


> I saw my Gastroenterologist yesterday and he is still prescribing it.


Probably because they get perks to do just that. It's all big business.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

this post from another board is the most recent thing i've seen on it:


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/ibs/comments/4ok1cm

pukka-- tracking fda.gov is a good idea.

and also just keeping in touch with your pharmacist.

i remember very well when zelnorm was recalled. once a drug recall is official, we find out about it very quickly. the pharmacists and doctors all know about it and it's very easy to find info online about it, too.


----------



## TMM388 (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi, I just started taking Linzess too. I'm concerned about this recall. Does anyone know if it's real or bogus? I notice I feel very tired a few hours after I take it, does anyone feel this too?


----------



## r00chick (Jun 22, 2016)

TMM388,

I can't find any credible information on the internet regarding a Linzess recall, the only information I found are on what seems to be medical injury lawyers trolling sites. The only source I would trust on such a recall is the FDA and there are no information on the FDA site regarding it at all. I was on Linzess for a year before stopping it last month and I experienced no side effects whatsoever, it just didn't work so well. Amitiza on the other hand is a nightmare, nausea for up to 2 hrs after taking it. How this drug got passed the FDA is a mystery, from what I read a majority of people experienced nausea or some other side effects while on Amitiza, if anything needs to be recalled it is Amitiza not Linzess.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

agree with what r00chick said about whether there's a linzess recall or not.

if there was a real recall, it would be on the FDA website plus it would be all over the internet, the gastro docs would immediately stop prescribing it and the pharmacies would not sell it. just like what happened when zelnorm was recalled. it was all quite swift and immediate. there was absolutely no doubt about there being a recall.


----------



## pukka (Nov 28, 2004)

OP here. Still tracking on FDA.gov and no recall so started taking it again. Problem is the 145mg is not working as well as before. I am considering going to a motility clinic to find out why things have slowed down so much.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

no, linzess has not been recalled. in fact, the fda just approved a new, lower dose of linzess--72 mcg--for people who are having too much D with the other doses.

if the 145 mcg isn't working as well, you could, of course, always try the 290 dose.

also--one of my gastro docs has done research and has run clinical trials on linzess. he told me that linzess works on the same receptors that food does. so generally, the closer you take it to eating a meal, the sooner it works and the more diarrhea you get. so if you're currently taking it as prescribed--30 minutes before a meal--try taking it closer to eating--like 15 or ten minutes before. that's what i did. that really makes a big difference in how quickly and how well it works.

so sorry things have slowed down so much. yes--do go to a motility clinic--that's a very good idea. there are tests that can be done to see just what's going on.

good luck with everything.


----------



## TMM388 (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks for the update on Linzess. I still take it. Glad to know it's not recalled.


----------

